# Applying through Quebec as skilled worker



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi, 

Just wondered, I'm currently trying to figure out my best options for applying for PR for Canada. I'm not on the list of 24 occupations for Canada this year, but realised that I under Quebec, I might be eligible as it's on their list of demand occupations. However I know the system is different for Quebec, and I'd need to get assessed by them first to see if I qualify before putting in a FSW application - i think that's how it works? But just wondered if anyone knows some more about how the Quebec system works - do their new quota start at the same time as Canada's, around May, or can I still apply now? If it's around May they start taking applications again, then do I need to send off for an assessment by Quebec before it re-opens for a new quota?

Also as it's a regulated occupation, would I need to have sat my exams for Quebec and have registered before I'm eligible?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The question needing to be asked is "how fluent is your French"?


----------



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh, I see. Do I need a high level of proficiency in French to qualify for Quebec? I'm only a beginner, well learnt in high school but have forgotten most of it, and only just taken it back up again, but am beginners level. Do I need to be intermediate/advanced to qualify?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It's not so much a matter of communicating in French but rather the ability of surviving in Province of Quebec without it. It us not mandatory to have good French speaking/listening/writing abilities but your job opportunities are much limited without it. For example, the Province actually have language police who closely monitor all signage to ensure only French is used.


----------



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh I see. I guess that might make things a bit tricky.


----------

